# New to owning a cat.



## redkayak (Jan 4, 2005)

I have owned 2 Newfoundlands (still have 1) and recently adopted this stray that hid in my garage for 5+ days before I was able to locate him. Thanks to this forum I have been able to do research on what is considered good food to feed him (Natural Balance) and the pros and cons on declawing (I do not intend to do it). I had him neutered within a couple weeks of finding him and he is all up on his shots plus he is FIV negative. I live in OH so I am sure he is enjoying the warmth of my house vice being outside. His name is Mittens.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum, Redkayak!
The newest member of your family - Mittens - is adorable. Hopefully we will see more pictures of him and your dog (s : ()!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

BTW, Ioana - it's great to see you back again!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Mittens from another Mittens! Tuxedos are the best.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

8O WOW 8O 

What a GORGEOUS cat! Very fortunate to have found you as well!
Welcome to the cat forum......see you on the boards.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, you have a beautiful cat.









Mitts & Tess- your cat looks like he's got an Elvis lip :!:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

> kitkat
> Mitts & Tess- your cat looks like he's got an Elvis lip


 :wink


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

redkayak; what a cute tuxedo you have! Welcome to the Forums  

ioanna; happy to see you again, welcome back!

..elvis lip :lol: he does indeed!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Mittens is a cutie!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome, what a doll!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

(thank you - Jessica and Rosalie - it is good to see you too  )


----------



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

*new to owning a cat*

I'm in the same boat. I too have always had dogs and now have cats. This forum has been great in helping me to learn all about these beauitful creatures. Welcome!


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

WELCOME!!!! Another OHIOian! I'm up in Powell where are you?


----------



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

*new to owning a cat*

I used to live in Sunbury,Ohio. Now we live in VA. Trying to move back to either Powell or Delaware. Love it and miss it, especially the shopping!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

welcome! mittens is a cutiepie!


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

NO kidding shopping around here has improved SOOO much due to Easton and Polaris!

IT's still not NYC of Chicago to me but it's home and it's quiet. I love moving from Upper Arlington to Powell because now I can ALWAYS see the stars.


----------

